# Bikeurlaub im Schwarzwald ?



## gerald_ruis (19. Mai 2005)

Ein Hallo aus dem Spessart!

Ein paar von unserem Club haben diesen Herbst vor, ein verlägertes WE im Schwarzwald mit dem Bike zu verbingen.

Hierzu 3 Fragen an euch Spezialisten:

1. Ferienwohnung für 5 Personen?
2. Bestes Bikegebiet im Schwarzewald (wir suchen Trails)
3. GPS Daten von geilen Touren?

Für eure Hife bedanke ich mich schon jetzt


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Mai 2005)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:
			
		

> Hierzu 3 Fragen an euch Spezialisten:
> 
> 1. Ferienwohnung für 5 Personen?


Da war doch so ein Flyer in der Bike. Ich habe ihn aber schon weggeschmissen. Im Nordschwarzwald ist die Traildichte nicht so hoch. Im Südschwarzwald kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.  

Aber einen Tipp habe ich noch: Vergesst nicht, nach Abspritzmöglichkeiten zu fragen. Im Schwarzwald geht es manchmal recht schmutzig zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (19. Mai 2005)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Hallo aus dem Spessart!
> Ein paar von unserem Club haben diesen Herbst vor, ein verlägertes WE im Schwarzwald mit dem Bike zu verbingen.
> Hierzu 3 Fragen an euch Spezialisten:
> 1. Ferienwohnung für 5 Personen?
> ...



ich würde den Südschwarzwald vorschlagen; die Freiburger Gegend; im Nordschwarzwald ist die Traildichte tatsächlich nicht allzu hoch. Eine Alternative ist auch der Pfälzerwald, hier gibts satt Trails. Und neuerdings
gibt es auch ein offizielles Streckennetz für Biker :

http://www.mtb-park-pfaelzerwald.de/


----------



## Berggams (21. Mai 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber einen Tipp habe ich noch: Vergesst nicht, nach Abspritzmöglichkeiten zu fragen.



..mua..ha..ha   

@skuehnen

das war aber eindeutig zweideutig.

greetz
berggams


----------



## Wooly (21. Mai 2005)

Berggams schrieb:
			
		

> ..mua..ha..ha
> 
> @skuehnen
> 
> ...



hey du hast es gemerkt !!!!!


----------



## Cook (21. Mai 2005)

Liebe Landsleute wooly, skühnen und Berggams!
Es wurde hier eine klare und eindeutige Frage seitens des Themenstarters erhoben. Trotzdem wird das Thema in schändlicher und verwerflicher Weise entfremdet.
Ich sehe es kommen, dass man die Schwarzwälder wiederholt als "fremdenfeindlich" oder "unter sich bleiben wollend" denunziert. Deshalb möchte ich, quasi als gutes Beispiel, folgende Fakten an MTB-Sulzbach übermitteln:

Für das Einsatzgebiet Nordschwarzwald gilt:
a. tatsächlich geringe "Traildichte" (siedlungsgeschichtsbedingt)
b. hohe Forststrassendichte (wirtschaftsbedingt)
c. hohe Walddichte, seit "Loddar" jedoch mit wesentlich mehr Aufhellungen (wetterbedingt)
d. konservatives Tourismuskonzept (traditiosbedingt)
Fazit: für lange Überlandfahrten in oft einsamen Gegenden geeignetes Gebiet. Für mehr Höhenmeter, mehr "Trails" und noch mehr Landschaft bietet sich der Hochschwarzwald um Feldberg, Belchen, Blauen an.


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Mai 2005)

Herzlichen Dank an Cook, der meine knappen Worte nochmals so blumig aufbereitet hat.


			
				Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem wird das Thema in schändlicher und verwerflicher Weise entfremdet.


Nein, das ist nicht wahr! Mir war bei der Frage, der hier gestellt wurde nur der Prospekt aus der Bike in den Sinn geraten, der dieses Jahr erneut (unverändert soweit ich das feststellen konnte) der Bike beilag.

Hier ist sogar ein Scan des letztjährigen Prospekts zu finden und eine Erläuterung, warum mir diese zweideutigen Gedanken kamen.

@MTB-Sulzbach: Hat denn keiner von eurer Truppe ein Bike-Abo?


----------



## gerald_ruis (21. Mai 2005)

Bike Abo - na klar - muss mal auf die Suche gehn.

Hatte eigendlich gehofft, von euch, die Ihr doch täglich unterwegs seid, einige "insider" zu erhalten. 
Aber anscheinden hab ich euch voll erwischt - ihr fahrt ja gar keine Trails - stimmts  

Wenn ihr zu uns kommen würdet - ich hätte so ca. 200 km schönste Spessart Trails für euch - aber egal - 
vielleicht plaudert der eine oder andere von euch noch mal aus dem berühmten "Nähkästchen"  

Der Spessart lässt Grüßen!


----------



## LittleHunter (21. Mai 2005)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Hallo aus dem Spessart!
> 
> Ein paar von unserem Club haben diesen Herbst vor, ein verlägertes WE im Schwarzwald mit dem Bike zu verbingen.
> 
> ...



Habt Ihr Euch schon entschieden ?
Komme aus der Region Kinzigtal nähe Offenburg. Ein GPS Gerät habe ich und könnte mit etwas Vorlaufzeit ein paar Touren aufzeichnen für Euch.
Evtl. auch eine Tagestour falls Ihr nur kurz in der Ecke vorbei kommt.


----------



## lalonde (21. Mai 2005)

hi,
geh mal zu www.mtb-oberried.de. dort findest du einige routen u. gps material. fewos, trails gibt es in der gegend freiburg-hinterzarten wie sand am meer. schon im unmittelbaren stadtumfeld von freiburg kannst du dich stundenlang mit wirklich anspruchsvollen trails verausgaben.
viel spass


----------



## Cook (21. Mai 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Dank an Cook, der meine knappen Worte nochmals so blumig aufbereitet hat.
> Nein, das ist nicht wahr! Mir war bei der Frage, der hier gestellt wurde nur der Prospekt aus der Bike in den Sinn geraten, der dieses Jahr erneut (unverändert soweit ich das feststellen konnte) der Bike beilag.
> 
> Hier ist sogar ein Scan des letztjährigen Prospekts zu finden und eine Erläuterung, warum mir diese zweideutigen Gedanken kamen.
> ...



Wahrlich skühnen, ich kenne die zweideutige Aussage dieses Pamflets und habe es in früherer Zeit entsprechend kommentieren müssen, was bei verschiedenen Lesern (u.a. Herrn fez) zu psychotraumatischen Disbalancen geführt hatte. 



			
				MTB-Sulzbach  schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte eigendlich gehofft, von euch, die Ihr doch täglich unterwegs seid, einige "insider" zu erhalten.


Wir wissen eben die Bedeutung des Wortes "insider" noch zu schätzen! (war nur ein Witz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (21. Mai 2005)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber anscheinden hab ich euch voll erwischt - ihr fahrt ja gar keine Trails - stimmts ...




volltreffer!!! in baden-württemberg ist das befahren von wegen, die schmaler als 2 meter sind, verboten.   

zuwiderhandlungen werden mit nägeln, quer liegenden baumstämmen mit nicht abgesägten ästen und was weiss ich noch bestraft.     
ja, ja, der bauer, bzw. förster lässt sich immer wieder etwas neues einfallen.

damit ihr zu eurem vergnügen kommt, kann ich nur den kauf von wanderkarten empfehlen. darin eingezeichnete pfade sind in der regel auch fahrbar.   
weiter gibt es noch die möglichkeit mit ein paar locals durch die wälder und wiesen zu streunen. kommt halt darauf an, wann und wo ihren fahren wollt. kannst ja eine pm schicken.

ps: trails werden aus oben beschriebenen gründen nicht öffentlich gepostet.


----------



## Berggams (22. Mai 2005)

Also lieber MTB-Sulzbach,

sollte es euch im Herbst tatsächlich in die Gegend von Waldkirch oder Freiburg verschlagen, so kannst du mir gerne 'ne PM schicken.
Ich würde dann die Funktion des GPS übernehmen, dies aber nur deshalb, weil mir die Daten in digitaler Form nicht vorliegen.
Zu Ferienwohnungen kann ich dir leider keine konkreten Hinweise geben, da ich solche Dienste doch eher selten in Anspruch nehme.
Aber vielleicht findest du ja hier http://www.zweitaelerland.de/ztl_htm/unter/index.htm was Interessantes.

Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen, dass die Ausführungen von Cook selbstverständlich auch für den Südschwarzwald charakteristisch sind  .

Also melde dich, sobald der Termin und die Örtlichkeiten feststehen.


greetz
Berggams


----------



## Cook (22. Mai 2005)

Nun muss ich das Thema hier für eine ganz egoistische und eigennützige Informationsbereicherung ausnutzen:
@berggams: auf meiner Prioritätenliste steht die Besteigung des Kandel mit dem Bergrad weit oben. Diese bewunderswert schöne Ecke kenne ich jedoch nur aus der Perspektive des Rennrades und Motorrades.
Welchen Bergrad-Kandelaufstieg kannst du als "äusserst schön" bezeichnen? Schönheitskriterien wären: fahrbar, nicht zu steil, offene Vegetation mit Ausblicken, kein Interessenskonflikt mit Wandersleut'
Vielleicht hast du ja noch einen Tipp für den Rückweg als angemessene Rundtour.
Es bedankt sich
Cook


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. Mai 2005)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> volltreffer!!! in baden-württemberg ist das befahren von wegen, die schmaler als 2 meter sind, verboten.
> 
> zuwiderhandlungen werden mit nägeln, quer liegenden baumstämmen mit nicht abgesägten ästen und was weiss ich noch bestraft.
> ja, ja, der bauer, bzw. förster lässt sich immer wieder etwas neues einfallen.
> ...




Aha, Trails werden nicht gepostet, aber Nachtfahrten öffentlich ausgeschrieben?
Spitzenleistung!
Außerdem sind die Forstämter eifrigst mit der Befriedung des Waldes beschäftigt: Trail für Trail wird auf 2m ausgefräst und damit legal befahrbar. In St. Märgen gibts gar 6m breite Forstwege, da dürfen 3 Biker nebeneinander fahren


----------



## Wooly (22. Mai 2005)

ums kurz zu machen ... 



			
				Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Bergrad-Kandelaufstieg kannst du als "äusserst schön" bezeichnen?



West



			
				Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hast du ja noch einen Tipp für den Rückweg als angemessene Rundtour.



Thoma


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. Mai 2005)

Du meinst sicher den Kandelhöhenweg, der Westweg verläuft etwas weiter - östlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (22. Mai 2005)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst sicher den Kandelhöhenweg, der Westweg verläuft etwas weiter - östlich.



ja klar sorry


----------



## Cook (22. Mai 2005)

Wortsparer schrieb:
			
		

> ums kurz zu machen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dank
.


----------



## Wooly (22. Mai 2005)

mitfahrn?


----------



## Cook (23. Mai 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> mitfahrn?




Mi oder Do?

Waldkirch-K.Weg-FR-Waldkirch?


----------



## gerald_ruis (23. Mai 2005)

Danke erstmal für eure Tips  

das mit den Trails ...da habt ihr ja ganz böse Burschen im Wald sitzen die euch das Bike-Leben zur Hölle machen  

Also Richtung Freiburg rund um das Schauinslandgebiet wird wohl zur ersten Wahl! Jetzt suche ich dort "nur" noch ein Fernenhaus/wohnung, sobald ich es gefunden habe, komme ich aufs GPS Angebot sehr gern zurück


----------



## Berggams (23. Mai 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Nun muss ich das Thema hier für eine ganz egoistische und eigennützige Informationsbereicherung ausnutzen:
> @berggams: auf meiner Prioritätenliste steht die Besteigung des Kandel mit dem Bergrad weit oben. Diese bewunderswert schöne Ecke kenne ich jedoch nur aus der Perspektive des Rennrades und Motorrades.
> Welchen Bergrad-Kandelaufstieg kannst du als "äusserst schön" bezeichnen? Schönheitskriterien wären: fahrbar, nicht zu steil, offene Vegetation mit Ausblicken, kein Interessenskonflikt mit Wandersleut'
> Vielleicht hast du ja noch einen Tipp für den Rückweg als angemessene Rundtour.
> ...



@cook,

bedauerlicher Weise wurde das Thema durch den wortreichen Erguss von Wooly erschöpfend abgehandelt. Nach intensivem Studium und mehrfachen Lesens der Wegbeschreibung, kann ich guten Gewissens die Korrektheit der Daten bestätigen.
Falls du ernsthaftes Interesse an einer Kandeltour hast, könnte ich am Donnerstag meine Dienste als Scout anbiedern. Allerdings bleibt zu befürchten, dass die Geschichte mit den Wandersleut' am Donnerstag ein einschneidend traumatisches Erlebnis wird.

Hat sonst vielleicht noch jemand Lust mitzufahren ?? Wooly ??

hab grad nochmal geschaut wie das Wetter wird:

SONNE
28°
furztrocken

also, beste Voraussetzungen

@ MTB-Sulzbach,

sorry fürs Frednapping


greetz
Berggams


----------



## LittleHunter (23. Mai 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Mi oder Do?
> 
> Waldkirch-K.Weg-FR-Waldkirch?



Den Kandelhöhenweg von mir nach Waldkirch bin ich schon gefahren. Den kann ich auch empfehlen und ist auf jedenfall ein Pflichttermin für Dich. Dann noch auf den Kandel das wäre sicher nur im Hochsommer von der Zeit her möglich   

Einige Bikerkollegen wollen doch tatsächlich auch am Donnerstag auf den Kandel fahren. Das werde ich persönlich ohne Wandererklingel nicht in Angriff nehmen. Vielmehr habe ich es doch tatsächlich vor zu Dir hochzufahren soweit ich Lust habe. Der TransAlp wird gut bestückt sein und alles notwendige beinhalten um einige Kilometer zu fressen  Das wird wohl in die Richtung gehen soweit fahren wie körperlich überhaupt möglich


----------



## trialu (25. Mai 2005)

Moin aus dem Saarland,
ich fahr seit ca. 24 Jahren (ok am Anfang war ich 4 und mit meinen Eltern da) öfters in den Südschwarzwald nach Oberried. Die Strecken aus dem Netz die oben beschrieben wurden sind recht gut. Im Allgemeinen gilt wie immer.

1. Meide Wege wo Leute mit dem Bus oder der Seilbahn zu Tausenden hingekarrt werden können. d.h. hier wenn du auf den Feldberg fährst meide es die Trails am Gipfel zu fahren, nutze die breiten Wege auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Seilbahn. Auf den Gipfel über die Asphaltstrasse und wieder zurück.
Sobald man mehr als eine halbe Stunde oder Stunde laufen muss, um vom nächsten Parkplatz oder Lift an einen Punkt zu gelangen nimmt der Anteil derer die trotz Freundlichkeit (unsererseits) nerven stark ab und sinkt mit jedem Meter weiter.

Es gibt aber auch schöne Berge ohne Stress (so lange man freundlich ist und nich wie der wilde Mann rast, Klingel oder Ding-Dong rufen wirkt absolute Wunder) wie z.B. den Hinterwald-Kopf bei Oberried, die Abfahrt ist je nach Weg anspruchsvoll und verläuft teilweise auf den Trails der Homepage.

Zu empfehlen ist auch der Tote Mann und der von der Strasse abgewandte Teil des Schauinsland. Ganz locker ist es überall um den Belchen wenn man ebenfalls den unmittelbaren Gipfelbereich und den Bereich der Seilbahn ab Obermulten nur auf breiten Wegen befährt. 

Wo nix los ist stört man auch keinen.

2. Sei wie oben beschrieben immer freundlich und mach wenn du Wanderer siehst etwas langsamer bis sie dich sehen oder klingel,ruf halt. Manchmal gilt auch lieber nen halben km durch Wanderer schieben und dann 15 km Trails als gar nichts.

3. Meide Feiertage und Wochenenden wenn du in die Kernzonen wie Feldberg, Kandel, Belchen willst.

Wir haben im Ausgust auch so was vor, diesmal mit starkem Focus auf lange Trails (z.B. Kandelhöhenweg) deshalb werden wir es in der Woche und morgens bzw. später nachmittags versuchen. 

So denn und viel Spass
Dom


----------



## gerald_ruis (25. Mai 2005)

Das mit dem Termin ist immer so eine Sache, denn mehrere Freunde unter einen Hut zu bekommen ...hmmm....schwierig  


Wir habens dennoch geschaft, Termin & Ort steht fest  

Zeitpunkt: 29.9. - 03.10.2005
Ort: Feldberg-Falkenau (http://www.ferienpark-neumatte.com)

Das mit den Wanderen kennen wir schon aus dem Spessart. 
Wir haben selbst eine permantente MTB-Strecke vom Verein installiert und kennen die Problematiken nur zu gut  

Das einzige was wir wollen sind 4 Tage tolle Touren fahren  und am liebsten auf schönen Singel Trails  

So ... jetzt warte ich auf Tourenvorschläge von euch


----------



## trelgne (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo Gerald!

Wir kennen uns ja aus dem Forum unter spessart-biker.de. Ich war vor einigen Tagen im Schwarzwald und habe dort eine sehr schöne Tagestour unternommen mit vielen Trails und Panorama, die ich nur weiterempfehlen kann. Ausgangspunkt ist Kirchzarten, wo auch der Black Forest Bike Marathon stattfindet. Kirchzarten liegt recht tief auf HM 380, so daß man nach fast allen Seiten erst mal viele Höhenmeter zu überwinden hat, um in die Hochlagen wie Feldberg, Kandel, Schauinsland usw. zu kommen.

Hier die Route: Kirchzarten - Weilersbach-Tal (ca. 2 km südlich) hinaus auf Asphalt/später Schotterweg - bei HM 680 an Gabelung rechts ab (Schotterweg) - bei HM 845 rechts ab auf eher schmalen Waldweg und gleich wieder links hinauf aus dem Wald heraus - man trifft auf markierten Wanderweg, diesem folgen bis zum Sattel hinter Häusleberg - Am Sattel weiter leicht ansteigend Grasweg folgen (nicht markierter Weg zur Höfener Hütte) - Rotecksattel - WW zum Hinterwaldkopf (kurze Schiebestrecke bis zum Gipfel; Top-Panorama) - WW blaue Raute über Spähnplatz zum Rinkendobel - WW zum Raimartihof - kurzer Abstecher zum ganz nahen Feldsee - WW zum Parkplatz Caritas-Haus - WW rote Raute zum Feldberghof - Asphaltweg vorbei an der Talstation Feldbergbahn und Haus der Natur bis zum Feldberggipfel (der Aussichtsturm ist allerdings auf dem "Seebuck") - WW hinab zur Wilhelmer Hütte - WW über Stübenwasen - Neustütz - Notschrei - WW parallel zur Straße bis hoch zum Schauinsland (Aussichtsturm ist Pflicht) - hinter Sonnenobservatorium WW auf Wiese hoch fahren und über Hundsrücken hinab zum Rappeneck - beim Rappenecksattel-Wegweiser WW links ab (!) Richtung Kirchzarten - Laubisköpfle - Pfisterhöhe - Kirchzarten.

Die Tour hat ca. 1700 HM/ca. 45 km und ist aufgrund der schweren Anstiege sowie Sightseeing als Tagestour ausreichend. 

Highlights: 
- Panorama Hinterwaldkopf, Feldberg, Stübenwasen, Schauinsland   
- Abfahrt vom Schauinsland (bzw. Hundsrücken) 800 HM hinab nach Kirchzarten; davon 90% Singletrails!!!; gut fahrbar; Spitzkehren dabei!    

Weitere Tips: Die Wanderwege sind super markiert; an allen wichtigen Stellen Wegweiser; allerdings neuerdings einheitliche Wegmarkierung gelbe Raute (deshalb stimmen die Wanderwegzeichen der derzeit erhältlichen Karten nicht mehr, die Routen selbst aber schon). Aufgrund der allgemein steilen Anstiege (fast alpin) kommen aufwärts meist nur breitere Forstwege in Frage; die Wanderwege sind hauptsächlich abwärts zu empfehlen.

Grüsse Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trelgne (27. Mai 2005)

Ich habe auch noch 3 Bilder zur Tour:


----------



## gerald_ruis (28. Mai 2005)

@trelgne
Danke für deine tolle Beschreibung. Da muss jemand aus dem Spessart kommen um mir gute Schwarzwaldtouren zu zeigen 

Auch die Bilder mache Lust gleich los zu legen....aber jetzt haben wir erst mal Sommer 

Danke !


----------



## tirace (9. Juni 2005)

hi, jungs
geht mal auf die internetseite von kirchzarten. da findet ihr jede menge ferienwohnungen in der umgebung.trails gibts hier ohne ende, wenn ihr da seid, kann ich euch auch was zeigen. Aber bucht rechzeitig, denn im herbst ist schnell viel ausgebucht.fallls ihr mehr infos braucht, schickt ne mail an [email protected].
                                   grüsse aus Zarten
                                                      JENS


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juni 2005)

Also nur zur Verteidigung des Nord-Schwarzwaldes:
Wir haben nicht nur die Pfalz auf der anderen Rheinseite, sondern auch das Murgtal und die Region um Bad Wildbad. Beides sind traumhafte Trailreiche Regionen.
Touren kann ich auf Wunsch hier mal posten (Ich glaube nicht, das hier viele Förster unterwegs sind, um herauszufinden, wo sie demnächst wieder Biker jagen können, und wir wissen alle, das wir auf Singletrails natürlich nur schieben   ).
Ansonsten reicht aber absolut die TOP50 BW oder eine Wanderkarte. Soviele wie möglich der gestrichelten Linien in die Tour einbauen, fertig. 

Aber wer hier behauptet, dass es zwischen Kandel und Feldberg besser ist, hat schon recht. Dort schafft man noch einen wesentlich höheren Singletrailanteil bei der Tour. In der Pfalz schafft man bei guter Planung sogar 100%.   

<bin kein Badenser, hab da bloss mal gewohnt>


----------

